# My next project from EBay



## sd1981 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to show off my latest little acquisition from eBay, it cost me $2.75 (this is more of a brag for now, until I get cracking on the real work lol)...

the dimensions are 1950mm(H) x 1300mm(W) x 700mm(D). I'm going to sand and stain it, and going to do a fibreglass rockwall which will stand up to the claws of a small monitor. I'm going to use fibreglass cloth (weaved not chopped mat) as it doesn't give such a coarse finish with edges which could scratch or slice up my little mate... I will provide pics as I go... Wish me luck and any ideas please feel free to chip in...


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice steal, whats gonna go in there?


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't decided yet, but I believe that if you build it, they will come!!!!! (Can't hurt to have a spare enclosure, I will keep an eye out for something Albino-ish)....


----------



## jacorin (Mar 18, 2013)

lolol


----------



## Melzey (Mar 18, 2013)

Haha... Love it


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 18, 2013)

a nice tropical looking enclosure with a eastern water dragon or olive would be awesome


----------



## Chicken (Mar 18, 2013)

R33C3 said:


> a nice tropical looking enclosure with a eastern water dragon or olive would be awesome



Not exactly suitable for an EWD.

Try some rainforest dragons!


----------



## paultheo (Mar 18, 2013)

look into getting some flow coat that you spray onto the fiberglass then gelcoat it or paint with twopack for a truly professional finish.


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 18, 2013)

i was also thinking angle headed dragon


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 18, 2013)

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## intoxicated88 (Mar 19, 2013)

i was going to bid on that enclosure i'm pretty sure and do the same thing haha what are the odds. will look great but


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have a lot of contours you will have trouble draping woven rovings to fit the contours. I'd use the normal lightweight chopped strand mat and finish it with surface tissue to smooth it over. Finish with flowcoat (a waxed resin that fully cures to a hard, non-tacky surface) - if you finish with gelcoat, you'll end up with a slightly tacky finish (gelcoats are designed to retain a tacky, reactive surface because they are what you normally laminate the glass on to, they are not finishing resins...).

Jamie


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info, makes sense....I'll go with that ...


----------



## pharskie (Mar 23, 2013)

Have a look at my build thread for my corner enclosure. It was almost the exact same unit that I made into two enclosures


----------



## sharky (Mar 23, 2013)

YOU GOT THAT FOR $3??????????????????? What a bargain!!!!


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> YOU GOT THAT FOR $3??????????????????? What a bargain!!!!



Cost 50 odd to go to the dump....


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 25, 2013)

hey nice find mine cost me $30 lol looks like the same cabinet as yours..i have used half of cupboard down the bottom for his hide and other half for storage i just went with desert theme as "he" is a bredli now 14 months old just moved in there and he uses every part of it....good luck with your build and keep us updated.....


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 25, 2013)

Bargain! lol will look great once converted. You guys gotta keep an eye out on gumtree in the freebies section, people are *giving* these things away! 
TV Cabinet | Other Furniture | Gumtree Australia Gold Coast South - Varsity Lakes


----------

